# Need Help Identifying This Cichlid!



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

I purchased this Cichlid from a tropical fish store which sold a lot of unique hyrbrid cichlids. I was told by the owner that I was buying a King Kamfa Flowerhorn, but after trying to find it a new home, buyers are telling me that this is not so.

I have been told by one buyer that it is a Red Texas and although I do see a resemblance I am not yet convinced.

Other Cichlids sold in the store included: Red Texas, Super Green Texas, Super Green Bubble Texas, Super Red Devils, and various Flowerhorns. This fish, however, was in a small tank of its own.

I assume that this is a hyrbid of some sort. Can someone please take a stab to help provide an answer to what this cichlid might be? Any remotely accurate input is much appreciated.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep its prob a hybrid as are all the names you give. If you like hybrids then I guess that fine and diserve no better.
Its kind of close to Herichthys cyanoguttatus or even Herichthys carpintis but given the seller I for sure dought its pure anything.
Sorry. 
My uderstanding is Red texas is just one of the above croosed with whatever to give it red colour.
Kind of if you want to go hybrid there are far beter places to go than your LFS for the weierd and wonderful.
Not my scene at all. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You know I am kind of getting real sick of this forum and its time on spotting honest mistakes and mending em by edit. I only just typed the below and popped it through spell check and it said you can no longer edit that post.

Any hoo the below is kind of close to what I hoped to say. I think. Silly forum silly time thingy. 

Yep its prob a hybrid as are all the names you give. If you like hybrids then I guess that fine and diserve no better.
Its kind of close to Herichthys cyanoguttatus or even Herichthys carpintis but given the seller I for sure dought its pure anything.
Sorry. 
My understanding is Red texas is just one of the above crossed with whatever to give it red colour.
Kind of if you want to go hybrid there are far beter places to go than your LFS for the weird and wonderful.
Not my scene at all. :wink:


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I am not a huge hybrid fan myself. However, I do admire certain combinations. I'm more on the neutral side when it comes to this sort of thing. Not against or for their creation. I did a lot of research today and have come to the conclusion that it is most likely a form of Texas hybrid. Would be nice for it to be a Kamfa Texas as KK is what the LFS owner said it was.

I guess my next question would be if it is a male or female. Would you happen to know? I am currently thinking female.

Anyways, I will let it grow for a while and see how he/she turns out. Regardless of purity, maybe it will spark some color to my aquarium.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a Red Texas project.

24Tropheus is right, a Red Texas is a hybrid - specifically, a Red Texas is 'a hybrid of a Herichthys carpintis/cyanoguttatum and a different species of fish that has a red coloration, a H. carpintis/cyanoguttatum body shape, and pearlings'. So if a Herichthys carpintis (Green Texas) hybridizes with a Red Devil and produces an offspring that turns red, has the Green Texas body shape, and the Green Texas pearlings, then it's considered a Red Texas. Similarly if a Herichthys cyanoguttatum (Texas) hybridizes with a Blood Parrot and something similar turns up.

As for the other fish:

Super Green Texas are the name given to Green Texans (H. carpintis) with superior coloration. What constitutes as 'superior' coloration may differ amongst different people, but in general some specimens are agreed to be 'super colored' by most peeps. Say this one: http://www.premierpet.com.au/productima ... 250-04.jpg. Notice how deep the blue coloration is? Oh by the way Green Texans can alter between blue and green at will.

A Super Green Bubble Texas is most likely just a short bodied Super Green Texas. Which is a purebreed.

Super Red Devils I assume is a market name for Red Devils with superior coloration, based on what fishkeepers would call better-colored Green Texans.

Flowerhorns are obviously Flowerhorns.

Of course, the specific fish being sold could be hybrids, even if the name refers to a pure species. Most Red Devils and Midas you can purchase in store are Midevils (hybrids of Midas and Red Devils) anyways. ;D


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for your detailed response. I do also have a super green/blue bubble and regular Texas. I bought all three at once. Based on your experience, would you be able to guess what sort of mix my fish would be?


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Another question. Would you consider this cichlid worth raising or would you more see it as a failed attempt in creating a true Texas cichlid?

In other words, you use the word "project" does this indicate that the color will be simple and plain in comparison to other Texas hybrids?

Not to sound harsh, but I am a little torn whether it is worth my time and aquarium space as I already possess two other Texas cichlids. I would hope that it at least has the potential to become a unique and colorful individual.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I have kind of learnt to avoid these things and just give tank space to wild types.
Its kind of a minefield of unkowns and prob best left to the commertial breeders that can cull hard and save only the best. Think this guy is kind of one that got grown on by mistake and not a good choice for a breeder. But then I kind of know little about em and care less than that. Funny I kind of like all that go into em but kind of do not like the results despite admiring the effort (but hating the culling) that goes into making them.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Murrayjane said:


> In other words, you use the word "project" does this indicate that the color will be simple and plain in comparison to other Texas hybrids?


Your fish is still young...difficult to say whether or not it will undergo a metamorphis, and turn orange or red.

I agree, your fish is most likely young "red texas".

Red texas is produced, as already mentioned, by crossing Texas (either Herichthys cyanaguttatus or H. carpinte) with midas/red devil, or a hybrid fish (such as blood parrot) that has the red devil/midas 'fader' or 'peeling' gene. Red devil and midas undergo a process where their stripes and entire coloration 'fade' to orange, reddish or white. One theory is that this change occurs so the fish are better able to see potential mates in deeper, murky waters. In the wild, generally this change occurs later in life; sometimes not at all. If the fish change at a young age....then they are probably more likely to be seen by predators. In captivity, for what ever reasons, and what ever triggers the change, RD/midas generally 'peel' at very young age. But there is no set time period, and sometimes, some individuals change at later stages. Red texas does not breed true. A breeder of 'red texas' is supposed to identify traits in young fish, that indicate the fish will become a quality 'red texas'......the rest, the majority, are supposed to be culled. IMO, most likely what is sold at a 'big box' store is a breeder's rejects. But who knows what the fish will eventually turn into(?).


----------

